# Charter Arms Pathfinder 22LR



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Here is my post.
Thinking about getting a Charter Arms Pathfinder 22LR with the 4.2 inch barrel. 

Viewed a few reviews and owners seem to approve.
Anyone out there have/had the revolver?
If so, I would appreciate your comments/concerns. 
I already have a 22 semi-auto and really like it but would like a revolver just for the fun factor.
Thanks,
Bob
PS. Cait43 suggested more traffic. So since some are not watching football today, here is my contribution.
Will be back later in the day. Our club is building bullet boxes up at the pistol range..


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think if I wanted a .22 revolver i would get a ruger single 10 or a single 6 that comes with a 22 mag cylinder.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I think if I wanted a .22 revolver i would get a ruger single 10 or a single 6 that comes with a 22 mag cylinder.


I'm thinking the Pathfinder is DA. Closest Ruger gets is the LCRx 3 inch.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

hillman said:


> I'm thinking the Pathfinder is DA. Closest Ruger gets is the LCRx 3 inch.


Yes the 4.2 is a single and double action with adjustable sights.
Bob


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok how about a Ruger SP 101 22LR? Any comments about this revolver? 4.2" barrel but about 200$ more than the Charter.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Well it is Spring sort of but I decided to go and order the Pathfinder. Should come in a few days. Not sure if I can get to try it out since we received a foot of snow last week. May have to wait a bit. Wish me luck. Again I though about the SP101 but reviews all say the trigger is miserable. I will put a post in after a range visit.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

rustygun said:


> I think if I wanted a .22 revolver i would get a ruger single 10 or a single 6 that comes with a 22 mag cylinder.


You know. I love single action revolvers myself, but I've been disappointed with the two convertibles I've owned. I had a Colt 22LR / 22 WMR and a Ruger, also with that extra cylinder. In both cases, the Long Rifle cylinder was not accurate. Rarely do I attempt to blame the gun for my failure to hit, but in these rate two cases, I can shoot better than the gun. With the magnum cylinder in, both were very accurate but not so much with the long rifle. Not even close.The only thing I can think it was is the fact that 22 magnum is slightly a different diameter than long rifle and the barrel had to be maximized for one. I had a hard time hitting tin cans on a log. That's embarrassing. 

The 22 WMR is .224 diameter while Long Rifle is .2255 so it's the only thing I can think it might be. I own a Colt SA in 22 rimfire without the extra cylinder and it shoots point of aim and is very accurate for me. It's a Colt New Frontier P series from sometime in the 1960s. Actually, last summer I gave it to my grandson so don't have it anymore. He loves it and shoots it well.

Just an interesting side note. Colt used the Colt Python barrel to make the New Frontier barrels. I don't know how or why.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Well I finally picked up my revolver last week and today went up to the range to give it a go. I had to walk about 1/4 of a mile in 2 feet of show but it was worth the walk. (We don't plow the range road during winter.)
I put 24 rounds through the Pathfinder and it worked just fine. I didnt have a rest to zero in the rear sight but I shot 2" groups at 25' in single action mode one handed. 
This is my first revolver and I can see I will be having a lot of fun when Spring finally arrives. And once I get to put more rounds through it, I hope to get more accurate. Time will tell. I was firing 38 grain American Eagle hollow points.
But I have to say, for the price, it is a nice firearm.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been thinking about the Charter Pit Bull in .40 S&W. The reviews have been pretty good on it, and I like the idea of not having to get into another caliber of ammo, just to buy a revolver.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> I have been thinking about the Charter Pit Bull in .40 S&W. The reviews have been pretty good on it, and I like the idea of not having to get into another caliber of ammo, just to buy a revolver.


I had one of the original Bulldogs in 44 Special about the time they came out in the early 1970s if I remember correctly. I can't remember when and why I got rid of it. I liked it a lot. Maybe I needed cash for my young family. I didn't have much in those days. Much later, I wanted a target version in 44 Special with a 4" barrel and adjustable sights, but have never gotten around to it. I have hand-loaded for 44 Special and would only consider that round as I still have over a thousand rounds made up.


----------

